# Modern Arnis training in Houston (thanks Ed, John and Earl)



## Mark Lynn (May 9, 2014)

On Monday and Tuesday of this week I was down in the Houston area for an Offshore Technology Conference and while I was there I arranged to work out with Master Ed Kwan, Master Earl Tullis, and John (one of Master Earl's lakans) after getting done at the conference.   My foot was really giving me trouble so I wasn't able to really move well but I do/did appreciate all of their effort and instruction they gave me.

Like I have mentioned before in threads like the MAPA thread and others, I believe in cross training with other schools and styles of martial arts.  So I was glad to have had the opportunity to get to work with these three instructors and their students who are from a similar Modern Arnis lineage; in that I had attended the TX MA camps with these gentlemen back in the late mid to late 90's till about 2002.   Master Ed Kwan has also been training with various MA masters from the Philippines as well as Dieter from Germany at the FMA festivals in the Philippines, likewise I have worked with some of the same instructors as well at camps here in the states and in Germany in 2007.  So I saw a difference in Master Ed's footwork and his approach to teaching.  Granted I was only there for one class but I found his students friendly, courteous, and solid in their skills.  Master Ed taught a great class with a well formulated lesson that included a base drill and then various counters, chokes, disarms etc. etc. as well as the footwork and mechanics to get the techniques to work.  I hadn't planned on participating due to the pain in my foot, I mean I wanted to and all but it was pretty much shot.  However I showed up to his class with my sticks in hand just in case, and it didn't take me long to get out there.

The next morning John was teaching a 6:00am Modern Arnis class in Dickinson, turned out it was within walking distance from my hotel, although Google Maps sent me on a 20 minute drive down the HWY which made me late for class GRRRRH.  Anyway John was getting some students ready for a belt exam and I worked with a young student on his requirements.  We did empty hand sinawalis, then the 12 disarms, then I worked with a student who was testing for Lakan on the Tapi drills.  John was real thorough in his instruction, he showed me some variations on the standard 12 disarms that the IMAF (USA) is currently doing.  Frankly, I've done the 12 disarms before (at camps) and I didn't really care for them; however John's method of instruction was clear enough that I "got" them so to speak and I'm really thankful for that.

Master Earl was kind enough to work with me on Tuesday night in a private lesson.  I had met and worked with Master Earl back during the TX camps I attended (back in the day) and I saw him again at Datu Hartman's Reunion Camp in 2011, but I had never really worked one on one with him especially in the student teacher type role.  Master Earl was a good teacher, at my request he led me through the Tapi drills 1-4, and showed me and explained the difference in the way I was taught and the way the IMAF is currently teaching the drills. 

My goal besides just working out in Modern Arnis, was to reach out to other Modern Arnis instructors and to learn from them, you know empty my cup so to speak.  My leg/foot was killing me but I felt it would pass.  I only had a couple of days, a few hours really, to learn from these men so I went through the pain and my embarrassing attempt at foot work; but what the heck I got a lot out of it.  Master Ed's material was similar enough to other material I have learned that I was able to adapt without to much problem, some of the other counters and such I hadn't seen but with good instruction was able to pick right up and remember it so I could write them down later on.

Master Earl's and John's material was more familiar over all, but the differences would create mini brain locks along the way as I tried to do it their way and not the way I was use to.  Master Earl and John to their credit would tell me the same things I would tell my students about relaxing and don't stop etc. etc. but I wasn't there to do it my way, I was there to try and learn theirs.  So I'm sure it was frustrating for them at times like why didn't I get it, why did I stop etc. etc. 

Master Earl and I talked briefly about getting our classes (students) together sometime in the future to cross train.  That would be a lot of fun if we can pull that off.  Otherwise I'll just have to wait to the OTC event next year.  Once again thanks for working with me.


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like a great time!!   I met Master Earl quite a few years ago at a CT camp.  I had heard stories about him from my teacher.  Hell of a nice guy, funny, and knows his stuff.  Big man, with a big heart! I enjoyed working with him.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 11, 2014)

MJS

Yeah I would agree, Big Man and Big heart, I am very thankful that Master Earl gave up some of his time outside of work to work with me.  In fact all of these gentlemen made time to work with me and for that I'm very appreciative.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 17, 2014)

Just got an email from Master Ed. Kwan and he is going to be in town (Dallas) Tuesday this week and he is planning to come out to our classes.  I invited him to work with my advanced TKD students and my assistant Modern Arnis instructors and he has agreed.  I believe in letting my students get some outside training (influences), so I'm real appreciative of Master Ed agreeing to work with my students.

In my TKD program I blend in a lot of the Modern Arnis (as in the Art within your Art) for self defense against empty hand and weapons, locking, form applications etc. etc. and Master Kwan has agreed to work with my students on empty hand drills.  It should be real fun and informative.


----------

